# new caravan club CL site near Abergavenny in South Wales



## 114954 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi. we`ere sitting on this CL site now, the views across the valley are breath-taking. It`s a young couple with a small holding Michelle & Mark, hard standings, 10amp. electrics, very friendly and keen to please. Geese,sheep,chickens,dogs & guinea pigs. Contacts 01873 880 333
mob. Mark 07980253939 Michelle 07792191887 :lol:


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Post removed


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi thetruckers;

Glad to see you're having a good time there, it sounds a nice CL..

It would be great if you could pop the details of this CL into the Campsite database when you get back.

Pete


----------

